
How can Facebook change when it exists to exploit personal data? - oldmancoyote
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/mar/25/forget-bit-players-facebook-brought-scandal-on-itself
======
mlb_hn
The correct title is "How can Facebook change when it exists to exploit
personal data?" (Looks like a 'N' got typo'd in there instead of a 'H')

~~~
oldmancoyote
Thank you

